
Hot desk hell: Staff spend two weeks a year looking for seats in open offices - Ibethewalrus
https://www.theregister.co.uk/2019/06/21/staff_hot_desk_seats/
======
mdorazio
This doesn't surprise me at all. One of the big draws of assigned seating in
any activity is that it's efficient, reduces confusion, and over time
encourages face-to-face discussion based on proximity. You also sometimes get
into weird arms races with hot desking where people want certain desks and
will do strange things to ensure they get them regularly.

